# Outdoor to indoor kitten



## Masa Egart (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi 

I live in a studio apartment and have recently decided to adopt a kitten. I've had cats my entire childhood when I still lived at home in a house, so the cats were outside for the majority of the day until we got home in the afternoon. 
The kitten I'm adopting currently lives on a farm and is an 100% outside cat (she's 3 months old). The reason I'm writing this is that I'm pretty scared that the adoption and move to a new home behind 4 walls will be too big a shock for her. I was just wondering if any of you had any experience with turning outdoor kittens into indoor kittens. I of course watched a bunch of videos and read articles on the topic of adopting a kitten, but would love to get some advice on how to accumulate my new kitten.

Thanks in advance, best regards,
Masa


----------



## caramelcat2401 (Nov 17, 2019)

I’ve been told that until they’re are one years old they shouldn’t be outside. In your case your cat is way too young to be outside. Get her microchipped, spayed and vaccinations all up to date, buy loads of toy or some of those climbing scratch posts to keep on your apartment and play with her lots and i think she’ll be fine


----------

